# Switch panels



## Vader809 (Oct 25, 2019)

Any recommendations for a good switch panel? I have been looking at so many, I'm getting burned out! Some of the ones from Blue Sea are on back order, due to the fire last year. The one that I like, is square. Volt meter, dual usb,and cigarette plug. Just about every one I like turns out to have poor reviews.
Mic tuning makes good boxes, but unfortunately their switch panel is rectangular. And I have built a box for a square unit. I have a place where I want to put it,so I don't have to stumble around the boat. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## gnappi (Nov 8, 2019)

I've had very good luck with some that had bad reviews. I'm thinking that poor soldering / crimping techniques, heavy handed assembly habits, and general carelessness may be a big factor on some of the DIY panels getting a bad rap. 

The panels here:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Car-Marine-Boat-5-Gang-Waterproof-Circuit-Blue-LED-Rocker-Switch-Panel-Breaker/232942057466

Or this one with built in circuit breakers

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Waterproof-Marine-Boat-Car-Switch-Panel-10-Gang-LED-Rocker-Switch-Socket-Breaker/123822654602

I've used both on several occasions and they're as robust as I can expect. 

Question... are you wanting to install a panel in an existing dash, or make your own panel? 

Depending on where it goes, what's already in your boat, and interfacing it with your lights, bilge pump, horn or whatever you connect to and finding appropriate buss will make a world of difference in how easy or complex it all goes together.


----------



## maintenanceguy (Nov 8, 2019)

Here's the one I used: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N0EGOKK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I swapped the positions of the voltmeter and charging ports. I replaced one of the switches with a momentary contact switch for the horn and replaced another with a double pole, double throw switch for my nav. lights. I also removed all of the wiring for the switch lights. I like life to be simple and if I ever have a problem while on the water, I want as few wires to troubleshoot as possible.

I've been very happy with this panel.


----------



## gnappi (Nov 9, 2019)

maintenanceguy, no pic is showing up, do you have a link?


----------



## MrGiggles (Nov 9, 2019)

I've had no issues with Ebay switch panels.


----------



## maintenanceguy (Nov 9, 2019)

gnappi said:


> maintenanceguy, no pic is showing up, do you have a link?



I posted a link to the item on Amazon. This forum software must do something special with links to Amazon, it shows up as a picture in my post (I didn't post a picture) that is clickable and takes you to the product on Amazon's site. I'm not sure how to fix it since the forum software "fixed" it for me.


----------



## schukster (Nov 9, 2019)

The amazon link is working for me. I don't know if this is going to display correctly. My screen shots have blurry text when I post. I tried to reduce the size






Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jeff925 (Nov 10, 2019)

I literally just ordered this on before reading this thread. I will post pics and a review after I get it installed.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07MMDGKMJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Vader809 (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm got a good deal from Jones Trolling motors. Check him out, he does some great work. He knows what his stuff.


----------

